# [Australien] Verbraucherschützer fordern strengere Regeln für Premium-SMS



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2009)

iTWire - Consumers Association wants tougher controls on premium SMS

Australien war übrigens das Land, das die "Trauerrandfenster" für Dialer eingeführt hat, die nach Jahren des laissez-faire in Deutschland übernommen wurden...



> "It's a bit of a joke when so much of an industry's profits seem to depend on charging people for something they never asked for in the first place," Renouf said. "Such abysmal levels of customer service show this is an industry committed to quick profits, not customer care."


(_"Es ist doch ein Witz, wenn ein so großer Teil des Profits einer Industrie darauf zu basieren scheint, von Leuten Geld zu verlangen für etwas, nach dem sie ursprünglich gar nicht gefragt haben", erklärte Renouf. "Solche miserablen Standards an Kundenfreundlichkeit zeigen, dass es sich hier um eine Industrie handelt, die sich schnellen Profiten verschrieben hat - und nicht der Kundenfreundlichkeit"_)
(via The Scream)


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2009)

*AW: [Australien] Verbraucherschützer fordern strengere Regeln für Premium-SMS*

weiterhin deutliche Worte in Australien...
Time to get tough on text scams, says watchdog | watoday.com.au



> THE consumer watchdog has accused phone companies of turning a blind eye while text message "scammers" use their networks to target unsuspecting customers.


(_Die Verbraucherschutzbehörde hat den Telefonfirmen vorgeworfen, wissentlich wegzuschauen, während SMS-Abzocker ihre Netzwerke nutzen, um nichtsahnende Verbraucher ins Visier zu nehmen_)



> Australia's telecommunications sector has become so riddled with rogue operators, deceitful behaviour and scams, it can no longer be ignored.


(_Der Telekommunikationsmarkt in Australien ist so durchsetzt von schurkenhaften Anbietern, täuschendem Verhalten und Betrügereien, dass es nicht länger ignoriert werden kann_)



> Mr Samuel accuses phone carriers of taking a slice of the profits while looking the other way as text message pests try to gouge customers.


 ([_Der Sprecher der Verbraucherschutzorganisation] Samuel warf den Netzwerkbetreibern vor, mitzuverdienen, indem sie wegschauen, wenn mit SMS-Spamwellen versucht wird, Verbraucher abzuzocken_)

Der Mann mit den klaren Worten hält übrigens einen Vortrag auf einer Telekommunikationsanbieterkonferenz in Sydney, während sich die genauso zu kritisierenden Firmen in Europa nur treffen, um die innovative Zukunft zu beschwören - mit unzureichender Regulierung als Motor für Gewinnvergrößerung durch Geschäfte im Graubereich _and beyond_...

Ich wünsche mir ähnlich klare Worte auch in Deutschland. Oder besser: ich _wünschte mir..._


----------



## greengrow (22 März 2009)

The great SMS scam - Jeff Corbett - The Herald
The great SMS scam
13/03/2009


> Where have you been Mr Samuel?


@Aka-Aka, the above article could have been written by you.

the Australian Regulator has been criticized for turning a blind eye to this ongoing telecoms/premium rate scandal

Mobile phone code inadequate: ACCC - Articles - Mobiles & Handhelds
Mobile phone code inadequate: ACCC
March 22, 2009


> But Mr Samuel said the code "could do so much more" for Australian consumers and it fell short of the ACCC's submissions.
> 
> He criticised the industry for rejecting safeguards such as requiring consumers to confirm their choice of mobile service before joining.
> 
> "I'm puzzled as to why that would be a difficulty," Mr Samuel said.





> *Ninety-seven per cent of the 500 consumer complaints studied last year by the Telecommunications Industry Ombudsman were about mobile subscription services*.
> 
> Mr Samuel was also unhappy that a call-bar facility was not included in the code.
> 
> "If consumers want to be able to say 'I don't want to receive these sorts of messages, I don't want others to get hold of my phone and subscribe to these services', I don't see why that would be rejected."


Mr Samuel (ACCC Regulator) is now complaining because the Australian Government has bowed to industry lobbying and agreed to water down consumer protection.

why do our governments believe 'rogue' traders have more/greater rights than honest consumers?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: [Australien] Verbraucherschützer fordern strengere Regeln für Premium-SMS*

One remarkable statement is at the end of that article


> "The same types of scams are being disseminated either through an SMS or an internet connection so people need to have the same level of protection regardless of the technology they're using," Dr Smith said.


This could also be seen from a different angle: After years full of complaints they are now talking about the "Code of Practice" and changes in the law to protect consumers from *SMS scams*. This comes years after the final shutdown of dialler scam, after years of ineffectual action. So history repeats: innovative technology is used without proper consumer protection and leaves the scammers years to make their profit. Then there is more regulation step by step until the next innovative technology comes along - without consumer protection again and open to abuse by the same scammers. And so on and on and on...
Must have been a wise guy who said 





> This is not failed consumer protection by accident or incompetence. This is failed consumer protection by design.




_Eine bemerkenswerte Aussage steht ganz am Ende des Textes



			Dieselbe Arten des Betruges verbreiten sich mit SMS wie mit Internetverbindungen, daher brauchen die Verbraucher dasselbe Maß an Schutz, unabhängig davon, welche Technologie sie nutzen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Dies kann man auch noch aus einem anderen Blickwinkel sehen: Nach Jahren mit zahlreichen Beschwerden redet man jetzt über einen 'Verhaltenskodex' und über Gesetzesänderungen, um die Verbraucher vor SMS-Betrug zu schützen. Das kommt Jahre, nachdem man den Dialerbetrug endgültig beendet hat, nach Jahren halbherziger Aktivitäten. Und so wiederholt sich die Geschichte: Eine 'innovative' Technologie wird ohne ausreichenden Verbraucherschutz eingesetzt und lässt den Ganoven Jahre Zeit, ihren Profit zu machen. Dann gibt es Stück für Stück mehr Regulierung, bis dann die nächste innovative Technologie kommt, erneut ohne Verbraucherschutz und offen für den Mißbrauch durch dieselben Betrüger. Und so weiter, und so weiter,...
Es muß ein weiser Mann gewesen sein, der gesagt hat



			Es handelt sich nicht um gescheiterten Verbraucherschutz, der zufällig oder aus Unfähigkeit passiert, sondern der gescheiterte Verbraucherschutz ist Teil des Systems
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2009)

*AW: [Australien] Verbraucherschützer fordern strengere Regeln für Premium-SMS*

"Regierungserklärung" zu Verbraucherproblemen im Telekommunikationssektor
Consumer protection in telecommunications - Address by Senator Conroy



> Today in the telecommunications industry, evidence suggests that consumers do not have confidence in their service providers.
> ...
> This was made plain by the release of Telecommunications Industry Ombudsman figures last year that showed a record, near 50 per cent increase in complaints.
> The growth in complaints has been so large that it cannot be explained by market growth and increased industry activity.
> Furthermore, the growth of complaints across a range of categories is a concern.


Das wäre in Deutschland so unmöglich wie längst überfällig. Im Umkehrschluß ist die Tatsache, dass in Australien offenbar solche klaren Statements möglich sind, ein Armutszeugnis für deutsche Minister und Regierungen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2009)

*AW: [Australien] Verbraucherschützer fordern strengere Regeln für Premium-SMS*

ACMA to be given extra regulatory powers - Telecommunications - iTnews Australia



> Speaking at the Commsday Summit in Sydney, Federal Communications Minister Stephen Conroy said *the industry's attempts to self-regulate have failed.*
> 
> "Under the current regime, emphasis has been given to providing consumer protections in the form of codes of practice developed by industry," Senator Conroy said. "However, in practice, *the co-regulatory consumer protection framework has not lived up to expectations.*"


Selbstregulation funktioniert nirgends - aber der "deutsche Weg" mit der Wattestäbchenarmee von Bundesnetzagentur ist in vielen Bereichen noch lächerlicher, weil wirkungsloser und verlogener.
Auch in Deutschland ist eine Diskussion über den fehlenden Verbraucherschutz gerade im Telekommunikationsbereich dringend erforderlich. Vielleicht kopiert man ja in Deutschland die Diskussion aus Australien - so wie man damals das Dialerfenster kopiert hat, wenn auch mit einer völlig unnötigen Verzögerung von über zwei Jahren zu Lasten unzähliger Verbraucher (zur Erinnerung: Als das Dialerfenster eingeführt wurde, brauchte man keine Gesetzesänderung, im Umkehrschluß: Man hätte es auch viel früher einführen können - aber nein: man wollte Mainpean, Consul Info, Global Netcom und den anderen Graubereichsanbietern mit einer Historie von zigtausendfachen Rechtsbrüchen immer und immer wieder die Chance geben, von alleine seriös zu werden...)


----------



## greengrow (13 April 2009)

Court battle over SMS allegations against Telstra | Australian IT


> A Telstra spokesperson said: "Telstra has chosen to exercise its contractual right to terminate its contract with premium SMS service provider Oxygen 8 on 60 days written notice.
> 
> "This action was taken after Oxygen 8's services continued to generate a consistently disproportionate and unacceptable level of complaints over a sustained period. This was despite Telstra's attempts to work with Oxygen 8 to improve its complaint levels over many months."


Oxygen8 is fighting against it.  This is potentially wondrous news my freinds


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2009)

*AW: [Australien] Verbraucherschützer fordern strengere Regeln für Premium-SMS*

Telstra in Australien hat wegen fortgesetzter Probleme angekündigt, der Firma Oxygen8 alle Premium-SMS-Nummern zu entziehen. Oxygen8 klagt dagegen.

Oxygen8 ist übrigens - dies für Mitlesende, die nicht so firm sind mit den internationalen Akteuren der Mehrwertmalaise - die frühere "Opera Telecom" und stand u.a. im Mittelpunkt des UK-Skandals um betrügerische Call-In-Gewinnspiele. 
Und als British Telecom vor Jahren Nummern sperrte wegen betrügerischer Dialer, da ging "Opera Telecom" vor Gericht
BT sued for blocking suspected 'rogue dialler' numbers ? The Register

Auch bei den US-Sammelklagen wegen SMS-Abofallen tauchte der Name der Firma auf, ebenfalls schon als Provider für den Heppenheim-Liechtenstein-Komplex (DDDCom) 

Es ist also eine Firma mit Tradition...


----------



## greengrow (30 April 2009)

BT sued for blocking suspected 'rogue dialler' numbers ? The Register
@Aka-Aka...........deja-vu

Telstra loses round one of SMS court case | Australian IT



> Telstra loses round one of SMS court case
> 
> TELSTRA today lost the first major round of its legal battle with wholesale premium SMS services customer Oxygen 8 in the NSW Federal Court.
> 
> Justice Geoffrey Flick today issued interim orders directing Telstra to continue to comply with a court injunction stopping the carrier disconnecting Oxygen 8 from its mobile network after its bid to have the proceedings dismissed was rejected.





> Justice Flick said Telstra's arguments had merit but ruled in favour of Oxygen 8 and ordered the two companies to begin preparations for a trial in July. He gave Telstra leave to apply to vary the orders including lifting the injunction.


i would think there will be many people (Regulators/Industry) that would prefer this to be resolved out of court and in private.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2009)

*AW: [Australien] Verbraucherschützer fordern strengere Regeln für Premium-SMS*

I could translate your posting and the links, but I don't want to. It makes me far too sick...

_Ich könnte dein Posting und die Links übersetzen, aber ich will nicht. Ich müsste zu arg kotzen..._

Trotzdem für die im Englischen weniger bewanderten: Telstra, ein australischer Telco, wollte der Firma Oxygen8 (ehemals Opera Telecom, ein Mehrwertdienstleister mit einer Tradition dunkelgrauer Kunden) alle Premium-Mobil-Nummern sperren, weil es zu oft Beschwerden gab. Das Gericht hat dies erst einmal gestoppt. Derselbe Anbieter hatte vor Jahren gegen British Telecom geklagt, weil die deren Dialernummern gesperrt hatten - damals wollte BT weiter juristisch vorgehen, man hörte dann aber nichts mehr davon...


----------



## greengrow (5 Mai 2009)

SMS consumer protection measure delayed | Australian IT



> THE communications watchdog may delay its decision to ratify a code to protect consumers from unscrupulous mobile premium SMS providers as complaints about the services skyrocket.


the Australian consumer has had to put up with this crap for five years.


> The TIO latest statistics indicate that complaints against premium SMS service providers for the first half of the 2009 financial year have already surpassed all complaints recorded during the 2008 financial year.


this is what happens when a greedy unscrupulous industry is allowed to be self regulating :wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Re: [Australien] Verbraucherschützer fordern strengere Regeln für Premium-SMS*



greengrow schrieb:


> SMS consumer protection measure delayed | Australian IT
> 
> 
> > THE communications watchdog may delay its decision to ratify a code to protect consumers from unscrupulous mobile
> ...


[ex-aermulo-Übersetzung]


			
				greengrow schrieb:
			
		

> "Maßnahmen zum Verbraucherschutz bei SMS werden verzögert"
> _Die ~Regulierungsbehörde~ verzögert ihre Entscheidung, ein Gesetz zu verabschieden, um Verbraucher vor skrupellosen Premium-SMS-Anbietern zu schützen, nachdem die Beschwerden über diese Dienste explodierten.
> [die australischen Verbraucher schlagen sich seit 5 Jahren mit diesem Scheiß herum]
> Die Statistiken des Ombudsmann der Telekom-Industrie zeigen, dass die Anzahl der Beschwerden über Premium-SMS-Dienste im ersten Halbjahr 2009 bereits die Anzahl für das gesamte Jahr 2008 übersteigen hat
> ...


Selbstregulation oder auch gesetzliche Regulation - das alles sind Feigenblätter, um die politische Entscheidung zu kaschieren, Verbraucher im Stich zu lassen und den Interessen der Industrie zu opfern. Abzocke und Betrug sind keine Frage der jeweils aktuellen Technik, sondern ein Problem, das aus der fehlenden Moral der Anbieter resultiert... 
Es ist so leicht, dies zu erkennen, wenn man hinschaut und so schwer, dies zu verhindern, weil die Betroffenen keine LObby haben.

[_self regulation or legal regulation - that's all just fig leafs to cover the political decision to leave the consumers in the lurch and to sacrifice them on the altar of the economic interests of the industry. Cons and scams are not a question of the currently used technology, but a problem that follows from the lack of moral of the providers of such services. It's easy to see this if you look at it and it's so hard to prevent it, because the victims got no lobby_]

@greengrow:
Try googling "good business not greedy business" and enjoy the pharisees


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Re: [Australien] Verbraucherschützer fordern strengere Regeln für Premium-SMS*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Abzocke und Betrug sind keine Frage der jeweils aktuellen Technik, sondern ein Problem, das aus der fehlenden Moral der Anbieter resultiert...
> [_Cons and scams are not a question of the currently used technology, but a problem that follows from the lack of moral of the providers of such services._]


...and this is well known in Australia and elsewhere, of course... but...
[_...und dies weiß man sehr gut, in Australien und anderswo, klar... aber..._]
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/274156-post4.html


> So history repeats: innovative technology is used without proper consumer protection and leaves the scammers years to make their profit. Then there is more regulation step by step until the next innovative technology comes along - without consumer protection again and open to abuse by the same scammers. And so on and on and on...


[_Und so wiederholt sich die Geschichte: Eine 'innovative' Technologie wird ohne ausreichenden Verbraucherschutz eingesetzt und lässt den Ganoven Jahre Zeit, ihren Profit zu machen. Dann gibt es Stück für Stück mehr Regulierung, bis dann die nächste innovative Technologie kommt, erneut ohne Verbraucherschutz und offen für den Mißbrauch durch dieselben Betrüger. Und so weiter, und so weiter,..._]


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: [Australien] Verbraucherschützer fordern strengere Regeln für Premium-SMS*

Australische Verbraucherschützer gewinnen Rechtsstreit gegen britischen Anbieter von Handy-Schnickschnack
ACCC Takes Action to Stop Misleading SMS Advertisements


> "Of particular concern was that the  advertising did not adequately disclose the nature of the services being offered  and their costs. Consumers would unknowingly be subscribing to an ongoing and  costly service rather than acquiring a one-off purchase of a particular  ring-tone, wallpaper or game."


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 März 2010)

*AW: [Australien] Verbraucherschützer fordern strengere Regeln für Premium-SMS*

in Australien wird es ein einfaches opt-out geben, aber kein "default opt-out"

Option to bar high-cost SMS



> The *need for users to request the bar*, which will come in place from July 1, *represents a win for the mobile phone industry*, which warned that consumers may have difficulty accessing premium information services if the automatic bar was introduced.
> ---
> ''This will be *a great option for parents who want to make sure their kids don't sign up for something without understanding the charges*,'' he said. ''And people trying to manage their phone budget can stop premium charges by barring these services from their phone.''
> The authority is ... also developing new *rules to stop mobile phone companies engaging with rogue operators*.



_via The Scream_


----------

